# Torndirrup National Park



## Nero Egernia (Feb 19, 2017)

Yesterday I went for a hike in the Torndirrup National Park. For those who don't know, this is where the famous Gap is located. It's a natural land bridge. Unfortunately I didn't take any photos as the camera's batteries had gone flat by then. Most of the vegetation had been burned off a while back, but it's making a comeback. It was a little disappointing to only see one lizard species, but it was probably the wrong time of day, as I went an hour after midday. It was nice and sunny, but the wind was strong and very cold. It was particularly strong when standing on top of the rock, you had to be careful not to blow off. People have lost their lives in the Torndirrup National Park. 












A South-western Crevice Egernia (_Egernia napoleonis_). This was the best photo I could get. They were very timid. I saw one other but it fled for cover long before I could get the camera ready. Sigh. Another species to add to the wish list. I need to stop going out and seeing lizards.

Below, is a photo of their habitat. 








And this was just an interesting shaped rock. 

I hope you enjoyed the photos.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Feb 19, 2017)

As an ex - West Aussie I certainly did ! The south coast granites are incredible.

Jamie


----------



## Nero Egernia (Feb 20, 2017)

pythoninfinite said:


> As an ex - West Aussie I certainly did ! The south coast granites are incredible.
> 
> Jamie



They sure are. I never get tired of seeing them.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Feb 20, 2017)

Quite a few SW Carpets & V. rosenbergi along that coast too, from around Yallingup all the way to east of Esperance, Cape LeGrand and beyond.

Jamie


----------



## Nero Egernia (Feb 20, 2017)

I've seen _Varanus rosenbergi_ all over the south west, but I've only ever seen wild carpet pythons on a farm near the Stirling Ranges. One large specimen, probably female, was seen exiting a rabbit burrow near the sheep yards on a particularly cold morning. I remember having two encounters at different times of carpet pythons in the shearing sheds, although I'm not sure if they were the same animal or not, as that was a long time ago. Another encounter was in spring when we were whipper snipping some long grass and we saw a python and had him moved out of harm's way. Most of my "herping" happens during the day - that may be why I haven't had many encounters with pythons.


----------

